# apple garth



## missy74 (Jan 9, 2020)

im looking for any info or pictures of the apple garth fishing boat.
im researching my family tree and my gg uncle was the skipper of this vessel.
i did see a thread also looking for the same info but i cant find it now.


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

missy74 said:


> im looking for any info or pictures of the apple garth fishing boat.
> im researching my family tree and my gg uncle was the skipper of this vessel.
> i did see a thread also looking for the same info but i cant find it now.


You sure it's a Fishing Vessel and not a TUG ?


----------



## missy74 (Jan 9, 2020)

yes sorry my apologies it is a tug boat not a fishing boat.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

There are several photographs of the tug Applegarth in the gallery, and there is a thread on here somewhere which discusses her sinking with the loss of all hands off Birkenhead locks in 1960 (I think) when she was run down by the Clan Line ship, Perthshire.


----------



## missy74 (Jan 9, 2020)

Pat Kennedy said:


> There are several photographs of the tug Applegarth in the gallery, and there is a thread on here somewhere which discusses her sinking with the loss of all hands off Birkenhead locks in 1960 (I think) when she was run down by the Clan Line ship, Perthshire.


great thanks for that info i will definatley spend some time looking into it.
smauel eric lupton didnt pass until 1986 im not sure when he ceased to be skipper of the tug.


----------

